# [Software Conversion] Martial Talk Extreme Makeover



## cereal killer

Ladies and gentlemen sometime in the next 5-10 days we will be converting Martial Talk over to a new forum software [EXAMPLE HERE] Disregard the colors, favicons, etc. The example I provided is strictly for demo purposes. MT will have its own colors (blue/purple shade). A few things of importance. Number one (1); the site will go down during the conversion. Number two (2); when the site goes live, the skin (colors) may or may not be applied at first. If it's red or some other odd color do not worry, it will be changed. Number three (3), some of the features in the video demo below will not all be there and/or working when the site goes live. We WILL eventually get everything up and running shortly after the conversion, but please give us a couple of hours to get the site up on its legs. 


Why the conversion? Xenforo is more secure, looks great, is very feature rich, has Bruce Lee fast load times, and is even more mobile friendly. We know that once you experience all the new features of the software you'll be hooked. Communicating with your friends will be easier than ever, and the tools for the sharing and posting of information are simply exquisite. Please take a look at the tutorial below to familiarize yourself with all the features so when the site goes live you're already way ahead of the game. *Watch it in full screen mode*









If you have any questions about the software and/or conversion post them up in here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tshadowchaser

All I have to say is that as computer dumb as I am I sure hope it is as simple and easy to use as what we now use. 
Yes I watched the video and I'll try to figure the darn thing out when it changes over. Watching a video and actually doing something are 2 different things for me.  
Darn does it have an automatic spell check in it. I'll need that


----------



## Xue Sheng

tshadowchaser said:


> All I have to say is that as computer dumb as I am I sure hope it is as simple and easy to use as what we now use.
> Yes I watched the video and I'll try to figure the darn thing out when it changes over. Watching a video and actually doing something are 2 different things for me.
> Darn does it have an automatic spell check in it. I'll need that



I am on another site that went with Xenforo and it was just as easy to access...navigation, color and contrast took some getting use to and there was a bit of a push back and threatened revolution by some of the users, but it was not all that difficult, a few tweaks and a month or so later no one is complaining at all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Back before I sold MT, I was seriously considering switching over to Xenforo.  I'm glad to see Forum Foundrys migrating MT over to it.  It's light years ahead of vB, and while it'll be a little different, I think once they get the furniture moved in, the bar restocked and the first round of drinks poured, you guys are gonna love it.


----------



## cloud dancing

Thanks Mr Hubbard.Your forum is one of the very best I have accessed.I wasted 2 years on OPF with it's troll wars,profanity and insanity I enjoy reading the topics and find some learning ,inspiration.I do not have paypal,but see now I need to open a paypal account.Your forum is one of only I will contribute to along with Prem Rawat who has been my MASTER for some 42 years now.It's a pleasure to access  a controlled,moderated forum with no profanity and polite communication. Sincerely yours,O.H.Saint./U.S.Army Retired


----------



## Tames D

I just watched the video. I think it is going to be great. I'm looking forward to the change. CK did a good job with the presentation.


----------



## arnisador

Dude, you know very well I'm not good with change!


----------



## Buka

God, I hate change. I still have a flip phone that's ten years old. No movie capabilities, no texting. When the day comes that they don't make them, I'll go phone-less.

But the change with this software thingy.... it's worth it to talk to everyone on this forum, I learn a lot (a ton)  and have a lot of fun.


----------



## Tames D

Buka said:


> God, I hate change. I still have a flip phone that's ten years old. No movie capabilities, no texting. When the day comes that they don't make them, I'll go phone-less.
> 
> But the change with this software thingy.... it's worth it to talk to everyone on this forum, I learn a lot (a ton) and have a lot of fun.



But wasn't your flip phone an upgrade from the brick phone? I bet you handled that change well


----------



## Buka

Tames D said:


> But wasn't your flip phone an upgrade from the brick phone? I bet you handled that change well



I was the last guy (of the people I know) to get a cell phone. I bought it new in 2004, and only because my bosses made me. What worries me, I can't live without the damn thing now. Especially driving and maybe breaking down. I can't even remember how I dealt with that before.
What I'd really like to get is a flip phone with a rotary dial. I think that would be the coolest thing! People would probably laugh their butts off if I took it out and made a phone call.

But now I'm curious, what the heck is a "brick phone"?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Buka said:


> I was the last guy (of the people I know) to get a cell phone. I bought it new in 2004, and only because my bosses made me. What worries me, I can't live without the damn thing now. Especially driving and maybe breaking down. I can't even remember how I dealt with that before.



Same here, except for me the impetus was getting married and wanting my wife to be able to reach me in emergencies. What worries me is that I no longer know anyone's phone numbers. I've offloaded that part of my memory onto the phone.

I did finally get my first smart phone a couple of months ago after losing my old phone. I wonder how long it will take before I'm completely dependent on that functionality as well.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Buka said:


> I was the last guy (of the people I know) to get a cell phone. I bought it new in 2004, and only because my bosses made me. What worries me, I can't live without the damn thing now. Especially driving and maybe breaking down. I can't even remember how I dealt with that before.
> What I'd really like to get is a flip phone with a rotary dial. I think that would be the coolest thing! People would probably laugh their butts off if I took it out and made a phone call.
> 
> But now I'm curious, what the heck is a "brick phone"?








I actually had one of those. But I really do prefer my iPhone 6 Plus...


----------



## seasoned

Dirty Dog said:


> I actually had one of those. But I really do prefer my iPhone 6 Plus...



This looks like an old model hands free phone. Rest it on your shoulder and talk while you drive. Who would have guessed.


----------



## cereal killer

Looks like Monday is the day folks! Stay tuned to this thread for updates (if any) Thanks everyone!


----------



## Takai

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think once they get the furniture moved in, the bar restocked and the first round of drinks poured, you guys are gonna love it.



I'll take a Rum and Coke.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just to let those in power and other posters know, the URL has changed to get to the forum directly.

It use to be http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forum.php

Now it is MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community
(www.martialtalk.com)

Which use to be the Martial Talk main page


----------



## Dirty Dog

And I can't seem to connect with TapaTalk. I'm using an iPhone 6 Plus with the latest Tapatalk and iOS versions.
This is something of a crisis, BTW. You simply cannot expect me to survive if I can't get on MT when I'm away from my desk... I mean... what will I do in the bathroom at work????


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dirty Dog said:


> what will I do in the bathroom at work????



That was more information than I needed (or wanted) about your posting habits


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dammit, Xue... you were supposed to click on the "Funny" button. This is my audition for the Last Comic Typing, you know...


----------



## cereal killer

Dirty Dog said:


> And I can't seem to connect with TapaTalk. I'm using an iPhone 6 Plus with the latest Tapatalk and iOS versions.
> This is something of a crisis, BTW. You simply cannot expect me to survive if I can't get on MT when I'm away from my desk... I mean... what will I do in the bathroom at work????


  In the meantime use the native browser when you're on the site. The site runs awesome on mobile devices and is like its own application. Thats another bonus with Xenforo. No need for mobile apps or mobile skins. Check it out


----------



## Dirty Dog

So my potty breaks are saved!


----------



## cereal killer

Dirty Dog said:


> So my potty breaks are saved!


Yes we had that at the top of the conversion list

1. Make sure DD's potty breaks are saved.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Hey... it's a busy ER (that's redundant, isn't it?). When you get a potty break, you make the most of it.


----------



## KydeX

Is it possible to get tapatalk back? I have mostly all my forums there, it is very convenient.


----------

